# Immortal faster/better climber than Century?



## Robert1 (Mar 27, 2012)

Anyone have both a Century and an Immortal that can give some objective thoughts on the Immortal vs Century with regards to performance? Given the same rider is the Immortal faster and is it a better climber?

I have a Century Pro CF Ultegra that I bought early this season that I have been very happy with. It is very comfortable and I've done some 50 mile rides in 90 degree + temperatures with no problems. But I feel a little sub par in climbs. Not sure if it is me or the bike. Would an Immortal be better at climbing? I'm thinking of getting the 2013 Immortal Ice which BD shows being about 2lbs lighter than the Century Pro. I realize the geometry is more aggressive, the question is more related to performance both in climbing and flats.

BTW, I have a 55cm Century, would the appropriate Immortal be the 53cm?


----------



## equinoxx (May 23, 2010)

If weight is the concern, maybe try a lighter set of wheels. Cheaper than buying a whole new bike.


----------



## Robert1 (Mar 27, 2012)

I hear what you're sayinging. But I could spend $1000 on a wheel upgrade and shave maybe 350 grams or spend $1800 and get a second brand new bike that is 2 lb lighter ( if you believe the BD site) and still have the option to later upgrade wheels on the immortal ice if I like.


----------



## g3dahl (Aug 18, 2012)

Certainly the Immortal is a superb climber, but keep in mind that you would have to push higher gears. The Immortal comes with a standard (53/39) crank and 12-30 cassette, while the Century's triple adds the 30T chainring in the front. If you can do without that small ring, you're down to a cost/value question.


----------



## vautrain (Mar 1, 2012)

The Century has a .1 lb heavier frame than the Immortal, according to BD. The wheels and some bits are the same or similar, so the difference is probably the triple, and a few noticeably cheaper bits on the Century, such as seatpost, stem, saddle, etc. And who knows how accurate the BD site is for this kind of data, anyway?

Even if it's completely accurate, I don't think you'd notice a 2 lbs weight reduction, and if you're pushing more gear inches anyway, forget it. Keep the Century with the triple, work on the engine.


----------



## Robert1 (Mar 27, 2012)

Vautrain,

Though I agree with you that the engine makes the biggest significant difference, and I too am skeptical that the immortal is a full 2 lbs lighter than the Century based on components alone, I reject the notion that you wouldn't notice the difference in performance. Otherwise, why else would anyone sacrifice comfort if there was not a noticeable performance advantage to gain from the Immortal. What I'm trying to a feel for is how much. 

Hopefully Mike can chime in with some thoughts and confirm the actual weight difference. Also, I'm riding a 55cm century with about a 3-4cm drop from the seat to the bars. Not sure whether the 53 or 56 immortal would be more appropriate. Don't really want to go bigger, but the 53 goes down in crank, bar, and stem size.


----------



## vautrain (Mar 1, 2012)

My point is this, if you use/need the extra gear range provided by the triple chainrings and shorter cassette on the Century, then I doubt you would notice the weight advantage of the Immortal, because you'll be working harder to get it up the hills, due to the taller gearing. The shortest gear on the Immortal is 36.6 inches; on the Century, it's 26.3 inches.


----------



## Lifelover (Jul 8, 2004)

*Get it!*

There will be a very significant gain in performance. If you were looking for speed you should have never gotten a bike designed around a "century" rider.


----------



## Robert1 (Mar 27, 2012)

Well I was looking for comfort, not necessarily distance. But now after 6 months I'm ready to step it up a little.


----------



## cyclesport45 (Dec 10, 2007)

The Immortal frame will be stiffer, will put you in a more aggressive, aero position. It will be more responsive (or twichy).
It will also be less comfy, and beat you up more on long rides if you're not used to a more aggressive geometry.

Like most things in cycling, there are tradeoffs. Which work for you?


----------



## harshanm (Sep 17, 2012)

*2012 SRAM Force Vs 2013 Ultegra 6700*

2013 Motobecane Immortal Ice
Vs
2012 Motobecane Le Champion Fire

Wondering which of the two bikes have 
1) Better components 
2) Less weight
3) Better suited for Biking around small hilly roads. (not really into races)


----------

